# Ootheca size



## louvadeus (Jun 29, 2006)

Hello Friends,

I noticed that my mantids fertile ooths are quite smaller than non-fertile ones. Does anybody know if this is a rule in mantids?

Louvadeus


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2006)

Not a rule. Ooths vary in size and I doubt being fertile or not has much to do with it. The better fed and the healthier the mantis is does seem to make a difference though.


----------

